# TOA Compression Drivers



## HulkSmash (May 22, 2011)

I see these pop up from time to time. Japanese made apparently. Anyone have any history with them?


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Toa (toshiba Of America) Hfd-353 Compression Drivers, Pair | What's it worth


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Never heard of them. Are they Be? Or aluminum , IIRC the altec was aluminum


----------



## HulkSmash (May 22, 2011)

oabeieo said:


> Never heard of them. Are they Be? Or aluminum , IIRC the altec was aluminum


Here's a link to the ones I bought...well the original speaker they came from. I bought them on a lark to try for around $40 shipped.


----------

